# How to lighten paint on walls



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

If you want to do a faux finish you can mix white or a lighter pink with glaze and sponge or rag it on.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Repaint with a lighter pink, or repaint other walls and leave an accent wall pink.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Repaint three walls with one coat premium quality paint a shade or three lighter pink
Leave the fourth wall as an accent wall


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

If you like the color but it's just too much, the people at the paint store can lighten it up for you. "Half-tone".


----------



## tmrrptr (Jul 2, 2007)

K,

I'll go w everyone... since you're having fun.

Do a faux rag or sponge over the brite tone using a distinct brown .
Then, again w a halftone or even 1/4 tone.

Use that half tone and 1/4 tone on the other walls.

Paint samples really should be about 4ft square so you can get the REAL effect of a color in your home.
A quality interior designer is a wonderful person to have, for those who can afford such assistance.

Most designers? I'd sooner ask a painter and pay him for an hour's time to talk about recent contemporary projects.
r


----------

